# opinions please



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Last year I sent an invitation to the Phila furniture show to my main lumber supplier. He came to the show with his wife and visited my booth. While there she admired a small cabinet that I had made. After asking many questions about the cabinet it became apparent that he wanted to make hte cabinet himself. At first I was a little put out by that but told myself that his would never be quite the same as mine. Well, last week I was as his place of business purchasing some material for a similar cabinet. He asked what I was going to make so I told him it was a cabinet similar to the one his wife had admired in my booth at Philly. This gave me an opening to see if he had made his own or needed one made. Well long story short he attempted to make his own but found he didn't have time to committ to it so he had someone else make it for him. When I said "ya know i would have been glad to make that for you" he quickly changed the subject. So here's the rub, at my last show i had a fellow woodworker come to my booth and the discussion went ot who my lumber supplier was. I happened to have a card for my supplier in my wallet and passed it on to this woodworker. Turns out my supplier got a $2000 order from this guy. My question to y'all is am I being petty thinking that I really won't be handing out his card anymore nor will I give him my regular business if I can find someone within a resonable distance further?


----------



## lc48 (Jan 14, 2011)

just keep being yourself. you are a good person


----------



## Resurrected (Jan 11, 2011)

I think I see your drift. Nothing wrong with your thinking.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

John, sorry to hear this. I am sure you feel you have lost your trust in the person and I agree. There are plenty of wood suppliers around, I am sure you can replace him. As far as his business cards go, that is why the make shredders.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with bentlyj. Unless there is more to the story, this seems like a pretty small deal to feel slighted over. There could be factors you are not aware of.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'd be highly pissed…...but I'd get over it. 
I wish I had bentlyj's attitude and insight. Then I wouldn't have to go through the "pissed off" stage. 
He's right, too.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, this world would surely be a different place if everyone HAD to buy from the FIRST person (manufacturer) that came along EACH time they made a decision to buy a chair, cabinet, car, shirt, shoes, home, etc… Not sure I would enjoy living in such a world.

But then again, attempting to strike up a business relationship with the spouse of an existing business relationship has its own challenges and potholes. Just my 2-cents worth since you asked…


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Jphn,

Obviously you previously thought the lumber dealer provided good value. Has his merchandise changed in any way? He may have had many reasons to get another craftsman to complete the project. Perhaps he was unwilling to ask you because he either felt guilty about "copying" your design or ashamed that he had blotched the job himself. Perhaps his wife pressured him to use the other craftsman for some reason (price perhaps???).

I think you should continue doing business as usual with this supplier. Of couse if another supplier provides competative quality, pricing and service there's nothing say you wouldn't move to them.

Good Luck!

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. You were satisfied with the business you were doing with him to invite him to the show. Wives have a way of getting men to do things that they may not have done otherwise. Continue doing business with him unless you can find a better supplier. As for handing out his business card and getting a large order from it, may just be chalking up some brownie points. One suggestion when handing out another's business card is to write referred by and your name in a bright color not on the card. When this business see's this they tend to take note of such referrals. I have done this and have received benefit at times for such referrals.

When I was a handyman I saw a lot of the competition copy each other trying to out do each other. I didn't let it get to me as my work spoke for itself. There were a few times I had been called back to redo their work. So let your work speak for itself. I found copiers usually don't last long in the business.


----------



## Sawmillnc (Jan 14, 2010)

Do business elsewhere. Nothing makes a statement like buying elsewhere.


----------



## Petewood (May 14, 2010)

IMHO…..business is business. The personal side is a social nicety, but I think not to be taken personally. If a supplier exists that can beat his price and/or quality, change suppliers. If not, then stay with him. That said, you'd have to extend the same privilege to him. Keeps business business, as it should probably be.


----------



## cabs4less (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah I agree with sawmillnc I used to order all my stuff no matter thier price from one guy but one time I ordered a lazy susan kit and it was missing pieces and instead of just shipping me a new kit and me shiiping the old one back to him he wanted to just order the part. Might sound okay but not when thats the only thing in between me and a check. ( btw I get orders on wed and I called him on tues so I could have had the new one wed and he the old one wed) So for that I take my money somewhere else So yeah I would be mad and I would ask him for an explation and if his answer wasnt up to par I would tell him to lose my number


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

How much money have you made from the wood you get from him. I don't mean to tell us figures just a hint to you as to how valuable his business is to yours.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I agree with GregN. If you were happy with the vendor before why change now to spite yourself??

Besides, maybe he changed the subject because he was embarrassed. Maybe his wife farmed it out to someone else. There are too many variable that you don't know.

Remember that it isn't personal, it's business. If you are happy with his business in your dealings, that is all that should matter.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

You are there to buy his lumber. If it is good value, buy from him unless you are doing better elsewhere - then buy there. I try to have several suppliers so I don't have this issue. One of my suppliers is retired from making piano cases and has been a great help to me. I rent time on his equipment that I do not have like 12" jointers, 20" planer, etc…

Keep business as business and personal relationships seperate - best policy.

He will buy from whom he desires - its business.


----------



## robertpaul (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with deke, and I find this behavior somewhat shady. Not dishonest, but not the kind of person I would chose to confide in.

Unless you sell used cars, trust is a most important part of business. If you only want to sell once to a customer, it doesn't matter, but any good customer or vendor should be in it for the long haul. As long as he has what you want at the price you want to pay, I would continue to buy from him. However, if you should find a new source I would not hesitate to change with no feeling of regret or being disloyal.

Oh, by the way, in business a important part of ongoing relationships is reciprocity. this can be either purchasing both ways or giving referrals. You seem to be the only one performing your side of the equation.


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

My $0.02 - Business is business - dont take or make it personlal. The minute you make things personal it becomes way too complicated. You need to make decisions every day that allow you to look in the mirror and truly respect the person you see looking back, no matter what the other person says or does. You don't have to live with them. If you are happy with the service and product this guy provides, then focus on that and let everything else run off your back. 
Every day of your life you should strive to be the person your dog thinks you are.

Gator


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Perhaps when asked and he changed the subject - he may have been obligated by his spouse or inlaws/coworkers to go to them directly when he didn't have time.

Also maybe what they did for him might have turned out to be crap, and as such it is a sore point in the family. ....you might envision the stife of "*I told you we should have just called John but noooo! you said lets have my uncles neighbors cousin joebob do it and now look what we got!" *
ya just never know, but the fact he was uncomfortable about the topic tells me there is more to it. In the grand scheme - if you get good stuff at a good price, why go out of your way to avoid his business? Just not really a big deal.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, thanks for all the rational insight into this question. One bit of info I neglected to divulge. He will be using the newly construted piece in his display when he ventures out to various ww shows promoting his business. Perhaps this is what burns me the most. He is doing this due to a dimensional error on his part and now he cannot use it for what was originally intended. I have no intention of cutting off my nose to spite my face and will continure to purchase the slabs from him. standard lumber however I am sourceing elsewhere unless it is more convenient to deal with him. I am fortunate to have a wealth of lumber suppliers in my area (conventional lumber).


----------



## Petewood (May 14, 2010)

Just me; but I'd take that as a compliment. He doesn't sound like the woodworker that you are, so he can't simply copy everything that you do. Chalk it up as a small lesson, maybe. Personally, since I don't get paid to teach, I don't disclose everything I do. The last time someone got too close with the questions, I just smiled and said "I just keep my pocketknife real sharp and my eyes closed…...and sometimes I get lucky."


----------

